# Γαλήμματα· το σιαμαίο νήμα



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

Κάνει ο Δαεμάνος την αρχή:

*ριγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί με ρίγες

*μαυριγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί με μαύρες ρίγες

*ρηγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί-άρχοντας

*αριγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί που γουργουρίζει με ευγνωμοσύνη

*ντόμο αρηγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί που γουργουρίζει με ικανοποίηση επειδή είναι άρχοντας στο σπίτι


----------



## Themis (May 27, 2013)

Μπέρνη, σου εύχομαι νήμα καργατιστό από λεξιγαλόγιο.


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

Themis said:


> Μπέρνη, σου εύχομαι νήμα καργατιστό από λεξιγαλόγιο.


Μερσούμε, μερσούμε.  Να κοπιάζετε κι εσείς! ;)


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

αγαλίαση. Η φοβερή κατάσταση του να ξεμένεις από γάτα.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
*γαλερί*: 







Ορίστε μία με πλούσιο γατάλογο: The Cat Gallery.


*γατάλογος* (εμπορικός):


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
*γαλαρία*:


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

Γατάσκοπος (που ξαναγύρισε στη ζέστη)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2013)

Παρακαλώ, εδώ είναι το νήμα φάτε γάτια ψάρια;


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

γαλαλαγμός: Οι γατοκραυγές, ειδικά την εποχή του ζευγαρώματος.


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παρακαλώ, εδώ είναι το νήμα φάτε γάτια ψάρια;



Γατί ρωτάτε; 
Σκαρώνετε τίποτα;


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Γατί ρωτάτε;
> Σκαρώνετε τίποτα;



Ναι, σκάρους καριώτικους (_Scarus icarioticus_) στη σχάρα.  


Έλα το Μάη στο γιαλό
φάε του σκάρου το σ..τό 
της συναγρίδας μέση 
και του ορφού την κεφαλή 
να δούμε τι σ’ αρέσει
:twit:


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
*πειργατεία*:

http://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae35/bluejessamine/Pirates fun/links-cat-1.jpg http://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae35/bluejessamine/Pirates fun/pirate-cat.jpg http://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae35/bluejessamine/Pirates fun/funny-pictures-cat-is-pirate.jpg


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

γαλέων


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
*liger = ο λίγρης, η λίγρη*, ο τιγρολέων, ο τιγρόλιοντας


----------



## Pericles (May 27, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> *liger = ο λίγρης, η λίγρη*, ο τιγρολέων, ο τιγρόλιοντας



Ναι, αλλά αυτό στη φωτογραφία -το αριστερό- είναι μάλλον λεολεοπάρδαλη.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Ναι, αλλά αυτό στη φωτογραφία -το αριστερό- είναι μάλλον λεολεοπάρδαλη.



Δεν ξέρω από πού βαστάν οι σκούφιες του, αλλά στο γαλήμμα της Wikipedia απ' όπου προέρχεται η φωτογραφία έχει τη λεζάντα: 

Female (left) and male (right) ligers at Everland amusement park, South Korea.

The *liger* is a hybrid cross between a male lion (_Panthera leo_) and a tigress (_Panthera tigris_). Thus, it has parents with the same genus but of different species. It is distinct from the similar hybrid tiglon. It is the largest of all known extant felines.

Τώρα που το καλοβλέπω, το αριστερό μού φαίνεται σαν τιγρόπαρδος, με ρίγες στα μπροστινά πόδια και βούλες στα πίσω.
Τι να πεις; Πανταιρισμός, τα πανταίρμα. 

Πανταίρα λέω ♂ × Πανταίρα τίγρις ♀ = _Panthera leotigris


_Διαβάζοντας παρακάτω όμως, βρίσκω την εξήγηση (ευχαριστώ, Περικλή):

Ligers have a tiger-like striping pattern that is very faint and a lion-like tawny background. _In addition they may inherit rosettes from the lion parent (lion cubs are rosetted and some adults retain faint markings)._ These markings may be black, dark brown or sandy. The background color may be correspondingly tawny, sandy or golden. In common with tigers, their underparts are pale. The actual pattern and color depends on which subspecies the parents were and on how the genes interact in the offspring.

Δες και τον Ηρακλή τον γιγαλεοντίγρη:


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2013)

Σας δικαιολογώ, αφού έχετε το αγαταλόγιστο.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
*Γαλλίς*:






*Une vie de chat *(2010)


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
*Γαλλίς νουάρ*:






Le Chat Noir


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2013)

Γαταστραφήκαμε!


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γαταστραφήκαμε!



C'est une chatastrophe!






J'etudie le francais, pour mon Bachatlauréat.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2013)

Μωρέ, σας χρειάζεται ένας βούρδουλας...




​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2013)

Γατυρίων Γ. Λάνιστερ


----------



## Pericles (May 27, 2013)

Σιγαρέττα Αγρινίου Ο μαύρος γάτος.



Πώς κάνετε τις εικόνες να φαίνονται εξ αρχής μεγάλες;


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

Pericles said:


> ...
> Πώς κάνετε τις εικόνες να φαίνονται εξ αρχής μεγάλες;



Αν θέλεις να φαίνεται η εικόνα στο αρχικό της μέγεθος (πάντοτε μέσα στα όρια των 800 πίξελ σε κάθε διάσταση, αν θυμάμαι καλά, που έχει το λογισμικό του φόρουμ), φροντίζεις να αποεπιλέξεις ξετσεκάρεις το κουτάκι που γράφει «Retrieve remote file and reference locally», στην καρτέλα _From URL _που εμφανίζεται πατώντας το εικονίδιο εισαγωγής εικόνας.

Με αυτό τον τρόπο, η εικόνα δεν αντιγράφεται στον σέρβερ που φιλοξενεί τη Λεξιλογία και δεν τον βαραίνει χωρίς λόγο. Ωστόσο, έτσι υπάρχει το μειονέκτημα ότι αν η εικόνα διαγραφεί από τον ιστότοπο όπου φιλοξενείται, θα πάψει να εμφανίζεται εδώ.

Η λύση που προτιμώ συνήθως όταν θέλω να προσθέσω εικόνα σε κάποιο ποστ, είτε από τον υπολογιστή μου είτε από κάποια ιστοσελίδα, είναι να την ανεβάζω πρώτα σε κάποιον αξιόπιστο ιστότοπο φιλοξενίας εικόνων (το flickr έχω διαλέξει) και μετά να την ποστάρω εδώ με το λίνκι που παίρνω από κει. Όταν δεν βιάζομαι ή δεν ξεχάσω να κάνω αυτό το επιπλέον βήμα.


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2013)

Γαταίριαστο ζευγάρι.


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2013)

cat-apult/γαταπέλτης


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2013)

Meowls. Κουκουβάτες


----------

